# Tank Car Conversion to Elevated Tank



## Alan Prichard (Dec 27, 2007)

Howdy folks,

I have the tank only from a tank car that I'd like to bash into a trackside water tank. I will probably just swag it, but if there are any pics out the it would help. Gooogle failed me on this one.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

I made mine from an LGB tank car. Even gave the guy a light for night operations.


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

There should be a few pictures on line of the tank that the D&RGW set up using an old tank car.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I think Garden Textures Has plans and makes a kit to do that.

I have six big hauler tanks that do not look right with my Aristo and USA rolling stock. That is what I intend to do to them 

JJ


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't forget the tank near Lancaster PA that is upright in the ground.


----------



## Alan Prichard (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks for the replys folks. Todd, that is more or less what I'm thinking. it looks like the tank is supported on a couple trestle bents. Amber, I did several searches for DRGW tanks, and the only one that came up was "Tank Creek," on what is now the Durango & Silverton line. I have pics I took myself of it, and it looks like they used the spout from their typical tanks, which is what I plan on doing.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Offerings from BridgeMasters.

Bachmann tank car:



Hartland tank car:


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Greetings-

I was lucky to visit Roger Cutter's RGS East layout last month. He as done some buildings, etc, including a nice diesel tank.


----------



## Alan Prichard (Dec 27, 2007)

Jerry that's exactly what I was looking for, thanks for posting it. I have copied the pic and will use it to model my own.


----------

